# 1968 GTO'S



## Gonzo_1964 (Dec 8, 2019)

Does anyone know how in 1968 Pontiac started tracking the three major components in there GTO vehicles. Known as numbers matching, I'm aware that the last six characters of the vehicles VIN, were stamped into the engine block and the transmission installed at the time of the vehicle assembly. However, how did the manufacturer assure ' that particular rear end was part of the original drive train? I know Mopar and some GM products added a tag or a stamp to the rear end with the VIN characters post 67. Too identify the rear end as part of original build. This question has been a item of much heated debate.
Much thanks
Bob h


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

If you're asking how can one determine that a rear axle is original to the car, I don't think you can. Each axle has a specific code and manufactured/casting dates which should put you in the time frame of when your car its built. A PHS document will verify the ratio but beyond that, there isn't any way that I'm aware of. 

I can't answer how an assembly line worker determined which axle to put into a car. I'm assuming they went by paint markers or some sort of tag attached to the axle.


----------



## Gonzo_1964 (Dec 8, 2019)

Much thanks with that awnser' means between 64 and 71 Pontiac actually didn't have a numbers matching vehicle. Which would be verifiable by a possible purchaser, I'm aware that for rear ends, there were different codes for type of assemblies and ratios. Like Mopar ,Fomoco and some GM's stamped or added a tag (rear end) to all three major components. Post 67 model year, had the last 6 to 8 alphanumeric characters of the vehicles VIN. I've seen that post the 67 model year Pontiac did stamp the last 6 characters of the VIN on the block and transmission. Anyways much thanks for the input.
Bob g


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Gonzo_1964 said:


> Much thanks with that awnser' means between 64 and 71 Pontiac actually didn't have a numbers matching vehicle. Which would be verifiable by a possible purchaser, I'm aware that for rear ends, there were different codes for type of assemblies and ratios. Like Mopar ,Fomoco and some GM's stamped or added a tag (rear end) to all three major components. Post 67 model year, had the last 6 to 8 alphanumeric characters of the vehicles VIN. I've seen that post the 67 model year Pontiac did stamp the last 6 characters of the VIN on the block and transmission. Anyways much thanks for the input.
> Bob g


If you are asking if the rear axle assembly had an identifying VIN, or partial VIN stamp, the answer is no. There are other ways to ID the rear axle assembly to a specific year car and even to the car's build if you have the build date of the car and if the rear axle has a casting date, or Julian Date Code that is within a close time frame of the car's build date.


----------



## Gonzo_1964 (Dec 8, 2019)

Jim, my only point is, and I believe you're awnsering my query. When the other of the big three manufacturers, started stamping or otherwise identifying. The three major components of each vehicles builds, evidently Pontiac chose not to follow suit. I've been told they were examples, by stamping or tagging the last 6 characters of the VIN. However todate I can't find any info that post 1967 or even earlier' that info was available. I'm aware that starting in 68 they were stamping those 6 VIN characters in the block and transmission. I believe they abandon using a ENU's as was the case previously. In any event Jim, appreciate your imput on this item, gets frustrating there's noways. To know for certain a specific rear end was actually born, along with the engine and transmission in a specific build. Hope you and yours enjoy the holiday's.
Much thanks
Bob g


----------



## Gonzo_1964 (Dec 8, 2019)

Gonzo_1964 said:


> Jim, my only point is, and I believe you're awnsering my query. When the other of the big three manufacturers, started stamping or otherwise identifying. The three major components of each vehicles builds, evidently Pontiac chose not to follow suit. I've been told they were examples, by stamping or tagging the last 6 characters of the VIN on the rear end. However todate I can't find any info that post 1967 or even earlier' that info was available. I'm aware that starting in 68 they were stamping those 6 VIN characters in the block and transmission. I believe they abandon using a ENU's as was the case previously. In any event Jim, appreciate your imput on this item, gets frustrating there's noways. To know for certain a specific rear end was actually born, along with the engine and transmission in a specific build. Hope you and yours enjoy the holiday's.
> Much thanks
> Bob g


----------

